# Purple nipples



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is Noriko's first mentral cycle. I don't know what to expect. PLEASE TELL ME that her nipples turning purple is just part of the menstral cycle. 2 of her nipples are purple like it's bruised. No milk or anything. A couple days ago, they were really swollen like a pimple w/pus. She's about 2 wks into her cycle. No more bleeding but still swollen vulva. I was rubbing on it earlier and I don't know if her tummy was growling or if I heard a different heart beat. I want to say that it was growling. I would think it's too early for me to feel a heart beat since it takes a month until you can feel it....right?!?!?!?! One of the first things I do when I wake up is check spoiledmaltese. I'll call the vet second


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

This is a good link on the "heat cycle"... it does not mention purple nipples, but you may still find some helpful information there.

Breeding Cycle 

Hope that helps a little
Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 9 2004, 12:50 AM
> *This is Noriko's first mentral cycle.  I don't know what to expect.  PLEASE TELL ME that her nipples turning purple is just part of the menstral cycle.  2 of her nipples are purple like it's bruised.  No milk or anything.  A couple days ago, they were really swollen like a pimple w/pus.  She's about 2 wks into her cycle.  No more bleeding but still swollen vulva.  I was rubbing on it earlier and I don't know if her tummy was growling or if I heard a different heart beat.  I want to say that it was growling.  I would think it's too early for me to feel a heart beat since it takes a month until you can feel it....right?!?!?!?!  One of the first things I do when I wake up is check spoiledmaltese.  I'll call the vet second
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 
By "heartbeat" - are you thinking she might have gotten pregnant?








or did I miss something somewhere else? If you are talking about puppies...could you FEEL the heartbeat of one anyway?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I called the vet. They say discoloration of the nipple is normal. But I did read that discoloration is a sign of pregnancy too.

Tlunn--Yeah, I thought she was pregnant. I was so scared. She's like 4 lbs and Cloud is 10 lbs. Plus she's only 9 mos old. I know I couldnt have heard a heartbeat. I think it's just because it's my first time experiencing this, that you get overly worried/paranoid.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Whew...glad to hear you got a good answer from the vet...


----------

